# Employer reimbursment taxable?



## bfoxg8r (Jul 26, 2021)

Good day

I'm a US citizen, currently working abroad.

My employer gives me $750 per month on my paycheck for random expenses.

Is this taxable income?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Taxable by which government? The IRS or the country where you are working?

For the IRS, the money is definitely taxable income - unless (there's always an "unless") you are being reimbursed against submitted receipts for specific expenses. If it's just an allowance for "miscellaneous expenses" that you don't have to produce justification for, then it's taxable as far as the IRS is concerned.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Publication 525 (2021), Taxable and Nontaxable Income Is also a handy resource.. because there are a lot of edge cases based on what sort of random expenses it includes.



https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p525.pdf



If it is to cover travel or car expenses then Pub 463 may also be of use.



https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p463.pdf


----------

